# Vertebroplasty



## MTrujillo (Jan 18, 2013)

Does anyone know if HCPCS code A4364 is the correct cement kit to code for a Vertebroplasty?


----------



## stonecm (Jan 23, 2013)

our stryker rep told us the correct code for the cement is C1713


----------

